# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  An interesting looking Book for Teachers

## OctavioP

There is an interesting book on Amazon now for teachers looking start 3D printing in the classroom.  I haven't read it but I'm glad to see that there are now some resources for teachers to consider when bringing 3D printing to their classes.

It's titled "The Invent To Learn Guide to 3D Printing in the Classroom: Recipes for Success"

Anyone read it?

----------


## logu

Very good, thanks!

----------


## CarlosI

I have bought this book and it's excellent. I have only had time for quick look but planning in reading and using it more in depth soon, I will post a review when done!

One of the issues I am encountering however is that different printers use different software and this could create confusion among educators, what software/hardware are you using?

Regards to all

Carlos

PS this is my first post!

----------


## hurrican

now there are many interesting books for both teachers and students

----------


## hurrican

By the way, lately I prefer to get free textbooks online advert deleted. It's comfortable! Electronic textbooks are becoming more and more popular every year due to their much wider capabilities.

----------


## kohlrabi

Schools usually buy different equipment that works completely differently. You can't forsee it to buy the "right" book.

----------

